# 3.000 posts for TXIRI



## Eugin

It`s not only the speed with which you have added so many posts in your short stay in WR , but most importantly, the quality and precision of every answer that you have posted.** 
 
Thank you so very much for your participation here and your excellent posts.
 
Here is for many more posts to come!  ​


----------



## COLsass

Txiri--you definitely deserve many congratulations.  Your opinions and thoughts have been endlessly helpful.  

You know what they say--speed and accuracy can be quite a trade-off, but in your case they're both through the roof!


----------



## Ed the Editor

Hola Txiri,

¡Felicitaciones por esta gran ocasión de tus 3.000 posteos!

Cervantes le llamó a Lope de Vega "el mónstruo de la naturaleza" por sus más de 1.500 dramas y comedias.

Tú verdaderamente eres "el mónstruo de los foros" con sus 3.000 posteos (¡37 al día!)

No te puedo decir cuántas veces he mirado un hilo con la intención de constestar si puedo, pero veo que tú ya lo has hecho, rápidamente, y has dado en el blanco.

Creo que he encontrado tu secreto: tú nunca duermes, ¿verdad?

¡Espero ver y aprender de tu sabiduría muchas veces más en el futuro!

Saludos,
Ed


----------



## danielfranco

Felicidades por el logro tan tremendo. Nos vemos en julio para tus cuatro mil, ¿sale y vale?

Go, Txiri, go!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades Txiri!  Disfruto mucho leyendo tus posts porque siempre aprendo contigo.  Me parece fantástico que hayas llegado a los 3.000 y que no te canses de ayudar a los que tanto te necesitamos.
Muchos cariños
Soledad


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Txiri y muchas gracias por tu ayuda!!!!  

Mei


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡CONGRATULATIONS TXIRI!!!!! 

You are very helpful.

Alundra.


----------



## Fernando

Gracias, Txiri.


----------



## linguist786

Merci - tu es vraiment serviable  j'ai remarqué tes postes moi-même


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks, Txiri.  Happy Postiversary.  (congratulatory post mimics knife-like precision of txiri's modus operandi)


----------



## Maruja14

¡Ay! Llego tarde.​ 
*3000 F E L I C I D A D E S*​ 

Siempre es un placer leerte​


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Txiri.
He llegado un poco tarde para la celebración de los 3000, pero aprovecho para agradecer tus buenos aportes y tu dedicación. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Txiri

Thanks to each and every one of you for creating wonderful forums.


----------



## heidita

I am terribly late, but I didn' want to miss the party! There surely was a big one for such a nice person!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Txiri: Thanks so much for ALL that you do here! You're a real gem! *


----------

